# Best Cooler Size



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Biggest one possible that fits inside the tubes.


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Depends on type of frame


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Biggest is best


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

How much beer can you drink? If you are new to rafting. Rig to flip. So, if your cooler (or anything esle) is up higher than the top of your tubes. It is way more prone to damage. I would cheep out for a couple years on a cooler. I have seen ppl roll a boat and lose a $1000 real quick.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

idahofloater said:


> How much beer can you drink?


This.

If you're not doing multi-day, and you can't drink that much beer, go for a smaller cooler. Having to pack everyone else's shit just because you have a big cooler sucks.


Or....if you like to drink a lot of beer, go for a big cooler and drink everyone else's beer for cooler space rental. :twisted:

120qt Igloos from WalMart are $80 and 16.5" wide. 
150qt coolers are ~17.5" wide.
178qt coolers are 20.5" wide.

Yeti/Canyon/Blue coolers are quite a bit wider due to extra insulation, and go 18-22" wide, depending on capacity.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

No one cooler is going to serve all purposes. I have a smaller one, with a lower profile for shorter trips and where I have a chance of flipping, and a giant one that sits up high for longer gentler trips. The big one is from Costco and cost about $100 and the smaller one is a nicer one. It just depends on what kind of trips you are planning on.


----------



## Curtiso (May 18, 2011)

So would a 125 liter Yeti do well or would I bet best served by going to 165?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Depends on the trips you're planning and what you do for beverages.
125qt would be fine if you have space for non-cool food in a drybox and use a drag bag for beverages--or stick to water and whiskey. :laughing:


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Curtiso said:


> So would a 125 liter Yeti do well or would I bet best served by going to 165?



Remember, if you have the space you will fill it. But you also need to be able to lift the thing.
I also agree with buying a cheaper one first, it gives you an idea of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

I just got my Yeti 125. Fits in my 14" raft. As mentioned above, there's no way in hell i'm picking that thing up or even moving it by myself when full. That being said, when properly loaded with good block ice, 125 Liters fills up fast. There's not as much room in there as you'd think. If you've got the room, I'd go bigger.


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

I do mostly easy fishing/float trips with the guys and my kids so I went the cheap route and ordered one off of walmart.com. (Igloo quick and cool 150 quart, $75 or so?) It has the full hinge lid but a smaller "window" access on the top. This way the person up front only has to pull back part of the pad to grab a cold one instead of having to totally open up the whole thing. Plus it is big enough to hold lots and lots of beer and can sit two people or 3 kids.


----------

